# Repetitive & Recurring Questions



## Wildman (Apr 2, 2015)

Whether new or seasoned pen/wood turners we all ask these types of questions. Not sure can tell time or predict how many times same questions about (lathes, tools, accessories, finishing, wood, etc) get asked on message boards. Point is longer you go to and look at this or other message boards repetitive and recurring questions are a staple. 

So please do not get offended when told;

That question has been asked so many times,

Someone directs you to library, previous postings, or other sites that may help!  At least go to and read information available!

Do not be surprised when only told to figure it out! 

Do not be surprised if people take it upon themselves to posting information that has nothing to do with the question you ask.  That right sometimes threads on a message board take on a life of their own!

If a lively debate to the question ensues do not take it personally!   

Bottom line please do read all responses to your questions! Might just find a recurring theme develop in those responses!


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Apr 2, 2015)

You are absolutely correct!  But most of us will refrain from from such rude behavior and reply to post in a respectful manor, following the golden rule, don't do to others what you don't want done to you!


----------



## Kragax (Apr 2, 2015)

I have been treated very well since I came here and my questions were answered. The folks that have and hopefully will continue to help me have my gratitude and respect. I even had a member give me his personal contact number with the offer to help anytime. This is a great place to learn, don't sell yourselves short.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Apr 2, 2015)

Kragax said:


> I have been treated very well since I came here and my questions were answered. The folks that have and hopefully will continue to help me have my gratitude and respect. I even had a member give me his personal contact number with the offer to help anytime. This is a great place to learn, don't sell yourselves short.



We are wonderful people, we are not against each other, on the contrary, we like to look for ways to improve the forum.  That's why we not only discuss about the things we like, but also the stuff we don't,  in the end it makes better and more conscientious of what bothers others.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 2, 2015)

Purpose for starting this thread has nothing to do about being rude.  Message boards all about repetitive & recurring topics and just the nature of most woodworking message boards.  As people leave and new people come aboard you have to accept the same questions.  Why should a pen/wood turning message board be any different?  

In the scheme of things which is worse? Somebody telling you the only solution to your problem is buy a tool made by this company.  Or somebody directing you to information that answers your question.

Opinions we all got them!  The best teacher or way to learn and gain confidence is by doing. Like everyone here have learned more from my failures than my successes! 

Don’t sweat the petty stuff or get insulted this just a message board where great information and sharing outweighs the bad!


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 2, 2015)

NPGJ
:biggrin:


----------



## KenV (Apr 2, 2015)

Some of these discussion may point us towards the WIKI as a place to put a lot of the basics --  

There are also a number of excellent books that have detailed information with pictures that help --   A bibliography would be useful

the Russ Fairfield web pages are still good reading.   And guess where the link to those is at  --  the library index

Making info available easier would be a good objective


----------



## Scott (Apr 4, 2015)

If I may stir this pot . . .

When we put this site together, it was supposed to be educational in nature.  People teaching pen turning to others.  I spent the first couple of years answering as many questions as I could.  Many of them were redundant, but I answered them anyway, because I came to learn that it wasn't about whether or not the question had been asked before.  It was really about reaching out and making a connection with another good person.  And to do this, you need to answer questions that may be redundant.  After all these years I can tell you that this site is about the people here.  Some of the best people around!

So I urge you to answer as many questions as you can.  And when you can't bring yourself to answer anymore redundant questions, just let somebody else answer instead.  Make friends!  Enjoy the fellowship!  It's about more than making pens.

Scott.


----------



## bobleibo (Apr 5, 2015)

*Ask me anything~*

This topic seems to have gained a lot of momentum recently and I tried to sidestep it, but here goes......
What really annoys me is when someone asks a legitimate question and they are met with answers such as "Did you search the library?" or "If you don't give it a try you'll never know" or the best one "If you want to learn, you have to try", etc. etc. etc. I am sure the person asking the question had a sincere reason to ask. When members respond with caustic responses, it takes away the enjoyment. 
Personally I do not care how many times a question is asked, there is a polite way and a rude way to answer any question here. If it annoys someone that a question has been asked "too many times" just don't respond. If there a is an answer to a question in the library or another post, in a nice way say "Here is a place that might give you what you are looking for" and post that location. Responding as though the person was bothering you by asking is simply rude. 
I have actually had people ask me questions that we ended up on the phone talking about it and I was happy to do it. Had it not been for someone who helped me get going when I knew nothing about the craft, I am sure I would have given up. 
I have no secrets. If someone sees something I have done and I can help them with information, just ask. I will do whatever I can to help, even if it means answering the same question a dozen times. 
Sorry for the rant.......I feel better now


----------



## Wayne (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks Scott. You are one of the founding members that we owe much to. 

I'm so pleased to be a member of this forum and have learned more than I can remember...

Please let's do our best to help the new members.

We have talked about creating a new FAQ that could serve as a starting point.

This is a enormous undertaking. Any takers here?

Possibly, members could suggest questions that would be used to create this.

Thoughts?


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 5, 2015)

Scott said:


> If I may stir this pot . . .
> 
> When we put this site together, it was supposed to be educational in nature.  People teaching pen turning to others.  I spent the first couple of years answering as many questions as I could.  Many of them were redundant, but I answered them anyway, because I came to learn that it wasn't about whether or not the question had been asked before.  It was really about reaching out and making a connection with another good person.  And to do this, you need to answer questions that may be redundant.  After all these years I can tell you that this site is about the people here.  Some of the best people around!
> 
> ...



Scott,
I agree with you 100%.   I have developed long lasting friendships, grown as a turner and visit regularly.  Even though I have been turning for a long time I still have questions and if I can't find the answer in the library I ask it.  It may have already been asked but many people see fit to answer. I have also answered many questions over the years.  I think, for me, that answering questions also helps me in my own process.  People learn in many ways and some of us may not learn by searching the library but through discussing it with others.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 5, 2015)

Scott said:


> If I may stir this pot . . .
> 
> When we put this site together, it was supposed to be educational in nature.  People teaching pen turning to others.  I spent the first couple of years answering as many questions as I could.  Many of them were redundant, but I answered them anyway, because I came to learn that it wasn't about whether or not the question had been asked before.  It was really about reaching out and making a connection with another good person.  And to do this, you need to answer questions that may be redundant.  After all these years I can tell you that this site is about the people here.  Some of the best people around!
> 
> ...



HEAR HEAR....


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 5, 2015)

Just remember it is a two way street. all I see from these type posts is the blame put on the people that have been here and try to answer. I see nothing about the OP asking politely or actually saying THANK YOU when they get an answer. How many times I have spent writing a long drawn out answer to not even get an acknowledgment that they read it. So stop with this already. I have never seen a question not get answered. Now I have seen plenty of questions get answered wrong or incomplete. Who is to blame for that???

This site is one of the best when it comes to not only sharing of knowledge but have a wealth of info within the confines of the site itself. It has grown in leaps and bounds and will continue to do so. If you are going to continue to keep posting these type threads then do it completely and show both side of the coin.  My opinion.


----------



## mark james (Apr 5, 2015)

wracinowski said:


> We have talked about creating a new FAQ that could serve as a starting point.
> 
> This is a enormous undertaking. Any takers here?
> 
> ...



Maybe we could have a dedicated Forum for Answering questions for beginners.  Have 6-10 IAP Members willing to answers beginner questions in specific areas... (Drilling blanks; Turning between centers; Finishing options; What is CA, How to make a good pizza dough...etc...).  These folks can answer specific questions, as well as give directions for resources in the library and past threads.  I'll bet that another 10-20 members ( 2-3 in each subject area) would volunteer to be "personal internet mentors" to converse on a more 1:1 basis...

Yes, these folks would be answering the same questions over and over...  But, a thread would then be devoted to each topic for beginners, so it may be easier to direct them (i.e. "Read this, and this, and this...  and get back to me with questions!)

Right now, we have a lot of folks who give helpful comments/suggestions to beginner questions; some politely, others, a bit less politely.  But if a dedicated area where we herd the "Newbie Cats" to, can separate the basic questions into an area dedicated for their exact questions - Maybe we can ease them into more advanced topics nicely...

Just food for thought.  And yes, I'll be the first volunteer to help to answer basic questions.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 6, 2015)

mark james said:


> wracinowski said:
> 
> 
> > We have talked about creating a new FAQ that could serve as a starting point.
> ...


 

Yes but then you going to have to use those dreaded words here "Do a Search"


----------



## Wildman (Apr 7, 2015)

No need for a Beginner’s FAQ thread!  Whether question asked in proper thread now or not it gets answered.    

Mark, once your new thread takes off and fills up with questions and answers what do you do? Like JT says will it be perceived as rude or offensive if you refer people to previous answered questions?  

Eventually people have to decide for themselves what information works for them and what does not!  If anyone dissatisfied with  responses to their question up to them to say something and not the peanut gallery. That’s the only way can clear up any misunderstandings.


----------



## wyone (Apr 7, 2015)

The only thing I might suggest is one tab of the forum being LABELED as Newbie questions.  I know I would have used it and it actually would have made me feel more comfortable asking some of the things I did.  I have no doubt that most of the long term members who are not offended by repetitive questions would be jumping into that tab and respond positively.  That would give those who seem offended by repetitive questions the option of not even looking at that section. Heck I still have some questions that I consider to be newbie questions, and I have been on this site for like 10 months


----------



## Wayne (Apr 7, 2015)

*FAQ questions*

Actually there is an FAQ forum. it's Here.

This could be a starting point for someone that might like to pursue this. 
Questions don't always address beginners but can be considered.

Simple questions asked by new members.

How do I?
Why do I?
What do I?
When do I?
Where can I?
Who can/will?

We just need to come up with the variations and simple answers.

Here's some great starting links.

An interesting link was from Dan Here.

And Lee Here or Here.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 7, 2015)

Here are a couple suggestions
How do I -
"turn between centers"
"drill on a lathe"
"use a tap and die on my wood lathe"
"use a skew, gouge, etc proprerly
"use the search function":devil:

How to-
Apply a CA finsh
Apply a Wood Doctors Finish


----------



## KenV (Apr 7, 2015)

If you wander through the American Association of Woodturners Forum, they are a lot less divided into topics, and include a forum division especially for new turners.  It seems to do steady business, and provides focus.   It may also provide comfort in that the seemingly mandatory apology sentence is no longer applicable  -- that one that starts "I'm a new pen turner and ..........."

That coupled with good organization of basics and references would be useful to those starting out.   Be good to be broad in helping people find good sources of information of all kinds of turning --   help them get to AAW for Fundamentals of Woodturning and the like.

May I suggest that some of this is a mirror of the creation of the another organization

Pen Makers Guild About Page


----------



## low_48 (Apr 8, 2015)

KenV said:


> If you wander through the American Association of Woodturners Forum, they are a lot less divided into topics, and include a forum division especially for new turners.  It seems to do steady business, and provides focus.   It may also provide comfort in that the seemingly mandatory apology sentence is no longer applicable  -- that one that starts "I'm a new pen turner and ..........."
> 
> That coupled with good organization of basics and references would be useful to those starting out.   Be good to be broad in helping people find good sources of information of all kinds of turning --   help them get to AAW for Fundamentals of Woodturning and the like.
> 
> ...



Tha AAW site is the least active site I have seen. Maybe 3 or 4 posts for the entire day. I'm all for a FAQ Section, but am pessimistic that it would limit the repetitive beginner questions.


----------



## jeff (Apr 8, 2015)

This and a couple other recent threads sort of boil down to "how best can we help beginners?" There are some good ideas here.  We do a pretty good job, but I think we could do better.

A few months ago (well, maybe a year) Wayne and I started discussing how to present basic penturning information for beginners. "Penturning 101" so to speak. We have tried for years to develop the Wiki in this regard (Thanks, Randy!) but I don't know that the Wiki format is a "comfortable" one for that type of learning. Maybe we just haven't marketed the Wiki as well as we should have.

I know there are some great books written and videos produced, some by our members, but those aren't necessarily the format people want to start with. Those are references that would be ideal for a FAQ, but they don't answer all the questions. 

I'll leave it to Wayne to coordinate this effort. Perhaps a few people with the time and enthusiasm could take a "divide and conquer" approach to collecting information that already exists all over the forum into something useable for beginners.

The concept of a "beginner" forum is interesting, but I don't know that segregating new folks from the rest of us is a good approach. Some people would happily jump in and use it, others don't like to be labeled.


----------



## vakmere (Apr 8, 2015)

There are times when I get stuck and want an answer right away but that wont happen. Looking thru past posts on a subject is time consuming and it would be nice if there were a 24 hour hot line to call but there isn't. Brousing these formums as a beginner is usually done if folks have the time which some dont. Mostly I'll stand there in my shop and try to figure out how to get out of a jam and 90% of the time I do. The other 10% ends up in the trash bin and experience gained. Not a bad ratio. I have been on this forum a little over a year and found a few things out. It's a hobby to some, a business to others, and in a way seceretly competitive. For me the bottom line is how far I've come along looking, researching, and asking, that I am able to make what I make today compared to what I made a year ago. Personal achievement is a good ego booster. Why do we post our pens? Because we are proud of them and want others to see. Sometimes they dont look all that but it does not stop folks from clicking 'like' or replying 'well done'. That alone can boost confidence and we grow from there. This is a good forum. For years I was on Talk Bass and it was the same thing only with bass guitars. Keep learning, pushing your creative boundries, spending your hard earned money on kits and blanks, and have fun meeting and talking with others here from all over the world who stand in their dusty wood strewn shops thinking about what they want to make next. eace:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 8, 2015)

I am of the opinion that knowledge has to be shared for knowledge to grow... if there is a question that I can answer, I will no matter how many times I've seen the question before.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 8, 2015)

Why not just ask Ed from Exotics if you could just put all his videos in a section. he has done a video on just about every aspect of penturning and continues to add to them. Ed (Yo Yo Spin) also has many videos that can be added that are in the library. Maybe there are others here that have videos to share. This probably is redundant of what is already in the library but you now have it in one place and LABELED. The Library here is such a wealth of info that has been collected over many years and so many questions can be answered from there. It requires reading though. 

Reading the written word has lost its (what is a good word) worth or meaning. Today we are a society of speed. People do not want to sift through threads and read. They want instant answers. Seeing or watching someone do something speeds that process. Utube has a video on just about anything you can think of. But I was combing through Ed's videos and did not realize the amount of videos he has done so he has taken the time to do this. Now of course it is one's person take on each subject but it is a start. 

I just think we are trying to fix a problem that is not there. Sure as heck you set up this so called Beginners forum and the questions still will come in with regularity. Tell some one to do a search there will be perceived as rude again.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't see why anything has to be changed with respect to this. I don't find it inconvenient to ignore a question that I don't want to answer or not read it at all. As far as rude folks, they are few and far between and their comments are largely ignored. In fact, maybe they don't intend to be rude at all...it's just how something comes across in a one dimensional form of communication. And if they are rude...and intend it, I would think they have the problem (putting someone else down to elevate themselves), not me.

This forum is great because 99.9% of the folks are very nice. In fact, I bet all are once you got to understand them.


----------



## Nikitas (Apr 9, 2015)

I see it this way. We all were beginners at one point. I will answer any questions that I know the answer to. I am a new guy in my book but I do have some knowledge in my small brain. I have talked to other turners on the phone and helped that way as well. Just my 2 cents worth...


----------

